# Is my doe preganant??



## goatgirl1996 (Sep 9, 2013)

I have a doe that was exposed in June sometime up until July 19th. She seems to be eating more and looks rounder, also her teats seem to be larger. I am really needing some opinions please. Thanks!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I can never tell but you need a better picture of her lady parts.


----------



## goatgirl1996 (Sep 9, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> I can never tell but you need a better picture of her lady parts.


At what angle/position should I take the picture? Just the udder or everything?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need a good shot of her other lady parts. She isn't far enough along in pregnancy to tell anything with her udder.


----------



## goatgirl1996 (Sep 9, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> You need a good shot of her other lady parts. She isn't far enough along in pregnancy to tell anything with her udder.


Ok, I will go to the barn right now and try and get one. I will upload it after. Thanks so much!


----------



## goatgirl1996 (Sep 9, 2013)

Here are a few pics


----------



## goatgirl1996 (Sep 9, 2013)

goatgirl1996 said:


> Here are a few pics


I can try and get some more pictures if those aren't clear enough.


----------



## goatgirl1996 (Sep 9, 2013)

goatgirl1996 said:


> I can try and get some more pictures if those aren't clear enough.


Do these work?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The pictures are there. Just give people a chance to see them. 

I can never tell by pooch so my answer to you is draw some blood and send it in to BioTracking for a pregnancy test.


----------



## goatgirl1996 (Sep 9, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> The pictures are there. Just give people a chance to see them.
> 
> I can never tell by pooch so my answer to you is draw some blood and send it in to BioTracking for a pregnancy test.


Thanks, earlier they didn't upload so wanted to make sure that they got up there. Sorry,just a bit anxious to know!


----------



## goatgirl1996 (Sep 9, 2013)

I tried to get a clearer picture. Maybe this one will work better. What does everyone think? Thanks


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

its a little early but i would think so. Too bad about that spur teat, it's a pet peeve of mine, but i know it doesnt matter with meat goats.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, she looks bred to me...and I like 2x2's


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Personally I use the come back in heat test. If they don't, they are bred. If they do, they aren't. I think your doe will have a good udder.


----------



## goatgirl1996 (Sep 9, 2013)

So does it look like an udder is forming then? Thanks for all the responses!!


----------



## goatgirl1996 (Sep 9, 2013)

goatgirl1996 said:


> So does it look like an udder is forming then? Thanks for all the responses!!


Should I be concerned about the spur teat??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'd say she is bred, and no, the spur teat isnt really a big deal. It does look like she has a tiny bit of an udder forming


----------



## goatgirl1996 (Sep 9, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'd say she is bred, and no, the spur teat isnt really a big deal. It does look like she has a tiny bit of an udder forming


Is there anyway of telling how far along she is? This is my first experience with breeding, so lots of questions over here!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I think Biotracking gives you an estimate on how far along they are (you send blood to them for pregnacy testing animals). 

To me she looks about, 3 months or so, she probably took on the first heat she was with the buck.


----------



## goatgirl1996 (Sep 9, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I think Biotracking gives you an estimate on how far along they are (you send blood to them for pregnacy testing animals).
> 
> To me she looks about, 3 months or so, she probably took on the first heat she was with the buck.


Ok thank you! If you don't mind me asking, how where you able to tell she was bred? Was it by her sides or by her vulva pictures along with her udder. Thanks again for the help!!


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I think Biotracking gives you an estimate on how far along they are (you send blood to them for pregnacy testing animals).
> 
> To me she looks about, 3 months or so, she probably took on the first heat she was with the buck.


unfortunately biotracking cant tell you how far along, they can only confirm pregnancy


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

goatgirl1996 said:


> So does it look like an udder is forming then? Thanks for all the responses!!


No. But that doesn't mean she is not bred at this point.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Vulva. See how elongated and "puffy" it looks? I'll try to take some pictures of my open does (not bred) tonight so you can see the difference.


----------



## goatgirl1996 (Sep 9, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Vulva. See how elongated and "puffy" it looks? I'll try to take some pictures of my open does (not bred) tonight so you can see the difference.


Thanks!! I really appreciate it! I will look for pictures tonight!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Mrndly said:


> unfortunately biotracking cant tell you how far along, they can only confirm pregnancy


Gotcha! Thanks for clearing that up. I was thinking that they would give you estimates from a hormone count, and I thought they did it with cows.


----------



## goatgirl1996 (Sep 9, 2013)

Does anyone have pictures of open does so I can compare them with my doe??


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

This doe has never been exposed to a buck. She is 6 months old in this pic.


----------

